# InterStim sacral nerve stimulation



## Cuteyr

Can anyone help me out with the code for Dual stage I InterStim sacral nerve stimulation test implant for an ASC.?Thanks


----------



## Karyzmagirl

What was the approach? Incision or percutaneous...

64581  
*Incision *for implantation of neurostimulator electrodes; sacral nerve (transforaminal placement)  

The physician makes an incision to place the electrode. The physician uses a scalpel to incise the skin and dissects the to the anatomical location. The incision aides the physician in accurately placing and testing the electrode while visualizing results. After stimulating the area, the incision is closed with layered sutures. Electrodes placed over sensory nerves decrease pain sensation in the distribution of the nerve. Electrodes placed over motor nerves stimulate paralyzed muscles to prevent atrophy. In 64573, the incision is placed in the region of a specific sensory or motor cranial nerve. In 64575, the electrodes are placed over peripheral motor or sensory nerves. In 64577, the electrodes are placed over autonomic nerves contributing to sympathetically mediated pain. In 64580, the electrodes are placed at the neuromuscular junction to stimulate a specific area of muscle tissue. In 64581, the electrodes are placed at the sacral nerve for urinary control. 
ASC Payment Indicator - H8 

*OR *

64561  
*Percutaneous *implantation of neurostimulator electrodes; sacral nerve (transforaminal placement)

The physician places an electrode percutaneously (through the skin) through an introducer needle into the tissue to be stimulated. Electrodes placed over sensory nerves decrease pain sensation in the distribution of the nerve. Electrodes placed over motor nerves stimulate paralyzed muscles to prevent atrophy. In 64553, the electrodes are placed over the motor or sensory points of cranial nerves. In 64555, the electrodes are placed over peripheral motor or sensory nerves, excluding sacral nerves. In 64560, the electrodes are placed over the autonomic nerves contributing to sympathetically mediated pain. Report 64561 when stimulators are placed near sacral nerves, which control the behavior of the bladder, sphincter, and pelvic floor muscles. In 64565, the electrodes are placed at the neuromuscular junction to stimulate a specific area of muscle tissue. 

Lay Description form EncoderPRO.com


----------

